# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Jim2 Redux

## jim2

Hi All

After an absence of six or seven years one of the Jims is back. 

Myself and two friends will be renting a villa for nine days beginning November 29th. They have never been and I am to be their guide. This may be a difficult task since I am noticing restaurants I never heard of being mentioned. What is this Zion of which some speak?

Anyhow I will be looking and posting from time to time. Get ready for questions as I am surprised at what I dont remember.

----------


## Cwater

> Hi All
> 
> After an absence of six or seven years one of the Jim’s is back. 
> 
> Myself and two friends will be renting a villa for nine days beginning November 29th. They have never been and I am to be their guide. This may be a difficult task since I am noticing restaurants I never heard of being mentioned. What is this Zion of which some speak?
> 
> Anyhow I will be looking and posting from time to time. Get ready for questions as I am surprised at what I don’t remember.



Zion is one of our new favorite places.  St. Jean by the first round about.  We had the chef’s table last time which was a culinary treat.  I would do chef’s table or just sitting in the restaurant.  The decor is island fantastic.  Enjoy your time in paradise.

----------


## KevinS

Zion is located in the former Hideaway location.

----------


## amyb

Jim, you were missed and welcome back.

----------


## jim2

> Jim, you were missed and welcome back.



Thanks Amyand now I know exactly where Zion is!

----------


## Leon

> Thanks Amyand now I know exactly where Zion is!



Flyin' to SXM via MIA, Jim? Please tell us how it will go, if yes.

----------


## jim2

> Flyin' to SXM via MIA, Jim? Please tell us how it will go, if yes.



No we are flying direct to SBH from San Juan. Using Tradewind.

----------


## JEK

> No we are flying direct to SBH from San Juan. Using Tradewind.



 An excellent choice! We are attempting a reentry to the island this winter!

----------


## amyb

> An excellent choice! We are attempting a reentry to the island this winter!



I will be happy to see you and Susie once again. Been way too long.

----------

